# باحة - فناء



## إسكندراني

السلام عليكم
هل يوجد ثمة فرق بين الفناء والباحة؟ وماذا عن البهو؟​


----------



## ayed

إسكندراني said:


> السلام عليكم
> هل يوجد ثمة فرق بين الفناء والباحة؟ وماذا عن البهو؟​


عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
دونك مايلي:
البهو: البيتُ المُقدَّمُ أَمام البيوت(لسان العرب)
الباحة:عَرْصة الدار، والجمع بُوحٌ، وبُحْبُوحة الدار، منها؛ ويقال: نحن في باحة الدار، وهي أَوسطها(لسان العرب)
الفناء: فناء الدار وهو ما امْتَدَّ مَعَها من جَوانِبها(لسان العرب)
الفناء: ما اتَّسَعَ من أمامِها(القاموس المحيط)


----------

